# DIY home kits.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you use one of these.??? 8O

http://worldofwonder.net/circumcision/

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I felt uncomfortable before clicking on the link - and even more so afterwards. 
I've had to drink two glasses of red wine to numb the mental scarring. 

To answer your question, Ray - no. But thanks for the kind offer 


Regards,
John (even the thought of simple ear piercing makes me cringe)


----------

